# mk4 Cluster Brake Light keeps beeping



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey guys, my mk4 GTI's brake light on the cluster keeps beeping and lighting up when i'm driving, especially going from a stop.
Its the same sound it makes when you leave your ebrake up and keep driving.
I believe it has something to do with my rear brakes. But anybody have any ideas what it could be. I've messed with the rear brakes a little before and had some issues with it. Just wondering if the symptoms I'm describing are a common issue. Thanks.


----------



## Vin-nay (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: mk4 Cluster Brake Light keeps beeping (manasteel)*

On mine that happened after the front brake pad sensor light was on for a bit. Guess it wanted me to pay attention. After I changed my front pads it stopped. Is the pad warning light on too? it looks something like this on the 2k Jetta: (O)


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: mk4 Cluster Brake Light keeps beeping (Vin-nay)*

no thats not it. Its just the ebrake light in red that says "BRAKE"


----------



## Winged Nut (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: mk4 Cluster Brake Light keeps beeping (manasteel)*

The brake light comes on if the brake fluid level is low; check the fluid level. If it is low, you probably have a leak somewhere in the brake system and you should have it checked out. The caliper piston can leak, but the rubber seal may hide the leak. Even if the brake pads and rotors were worn out, the fluid level shouldn't drop to the point where the sensor would turn on the brake light.
The brake fluid sensor may be faulty. Unplug the sensor and see if the light goes out. (Try this when the light is on, or unplug the connector and see if the light comes on again when driving.) This returns the circuit to the "normally open" position. It is not dangerous to drive the car with the connector unplugged since this connector is only there to check for a low brake fluid level. Older cars didn't even have these sensors. 
It could also be the switch from the handbrake lever, but it is probably one of the previously mentioned problems. 


_Modified by Winged Nut at 10:17 PM 10-6-2005_


----------



## JJO5656 (Jan 3, 2005)

the same thing is happening to me. my brake light is blinking. i read the manual and it just says to check the brake fluid levels and if its low (which mine is) to take it immediately to a volkwagen dealership....
can't i just put more brake fluid in it and check for leaks myself? i'd rather do that


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: (JJO5656)*

its low brake fluid. I refilled mine and the beeping stopped. Now I just gotta see where the leak is.


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (manasteel)*

i have a problem with the (0) sign on my cluster... i checked all the pads and they are next to new so what gives? also my car has the vw oem pads with this holder... when i went to buy new ones at the car store they werent like that and they are for the jettas.... is this something i need to buy from the dealer... oh and where can i get that tool to remove the rear pads...







thanks in advance sorry to thread jack


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: (Alex Hunter)*

since the new pads you have don't have the sensor, you're going to have that light on. You can however, cut the sensor out of your oem brakes, cut the wire, loop the connections and plug the sensor back where it was and that should eliminate that sensor light.


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (manasteel)*

so these metal things attached to the pads that "clip" in are the sensors.....damn this was my first time doing brakes on a car.. i think ill just swing by the dealer and buy the oem ones... they are probably better anyway..


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

you can just cut the wire off the old pad, strip it and twist em together. Some of the "better' pads dont come with the brake sensor. Not to mention that sensor is very inaccurate, its only mounted on the back pad of the drivers side, which on mine seemed to be the least worn pad. 
Also, for the leak above, I had an "internal" leak in my master cylinder a couple months back. The fluid was leaking but I had no idea where it was going. VW replaced it under warranty but it could have been real expensive.


----------

